# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Fatigue Keeps Me At Home.

## Denv12

Apart from the anxiety my worst problem is cfs,Chronic fatigue. Had it for years.It keeps me at home.I cant travel.
I'm at home at all times.I live on my own.I have to cope.I'm always looking for things to give relief.

I start the day 2 hours before I get out of bed by doing acupressure for fatigue first. After I get out of bed I do them again.Then at 11am.That usually gets me through the day. I've had my meals,tidied up around my home so at least housework gets done.Washed some clothes,etc. I just too exhausted to do anything else. Usually in the afternoon I read,maybe play the piano for 15 minutes.I'm online a lot.  I walk around the property.I live in a block of units.
I check the letterbox regularly just to get some exercise.I'm bored and frustated by fatigue. Not being able to get into a relationship doesnt help.  I have 1 pen pal.I have tried to join pen pal sites like interpals,etc.

I stay motivated by looking after myself.We all need to take better care of ourselves.I have good friends on social media. I have people helping me from volunteer groups.Its a start.  Acupressure and "Faster E.F.T" are the good things I do for free. I shop online for groceries.Getting home deliveries makes all the difference.

If you want to compare notes on chronic fatigue,etc please do.Thats what friends are for.
I just realised I had posted earlier in this section.

----------


## Member11

> ...



I'm in the same boat. I know what you mean with the online groceries, I'm glad it took off in Australia as that has really helped me, since I'm 2km return trip from the shops and with the heat and the fatigue it got way too much to handle.

I don't really have any tips to share, most of the time it just feels like I'm just trying to survive each day. I have found ways to keep myself motivated, focused, keep my brain working and give me a sense of purpose with looking after this site has really helped and recently I joined a political party to push issues I believe and keep my political junkie self happy.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Sometimes diet can have a play into chronic fatigue, sometimes sleep hygiene, and sometimes anxiety and depression. Have you had testing done for iron, magnesium, Vim D? For chronic fatigue, I often get infusions of Myer's Cocktail and banana bags.. I also make sure that I have salty things around at all time, and hydration all day. Taking out all processed foods, and un-natural sugars, have also helped. Finding out allergies, and avoiding them, due to autoimmune responses, can cause one to get chronically fatigued. Another thing people tend to forget to factor in is medication that could be causing sleepness (i.e pain meds, benzo's) and how to counter-act those or use other meds or therapies that might replace those. For some people, they have to figure out how to get into a deep sleep, at night, and alert during the day. I use sleeping pills during night, and stimulants doing the day. Pre-cooking meals in advance, and freezing them, can also help me.

----------


## Denv12

I like your ideas. Thats some research there.I like your idea of pre cooked meals/frozen. 
There are times in the day I've got the energy to do that.Freshly cooked meals then frozen.I dont use those frozen meals you can buy in supermarkets.

Try these 2 hours before you want to go to sleep:

https://www.herbalshop.com/acupressu...sleeplessness/
https://www.herbalshop.com/acupressu...ving-insomnia/
Rub each pressure point very gently for 60 seconds each.You'll have a goodnight sleep.

Thanks.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I like your ideas. Thats some research there.I like your idea of pre cooked meals/frozen. 
> There are times in the day I've got the energy to do that.Freshly cooked meals then frozen.I dont use those frozen meals you can buy in supermarkets.
> 
> Try these 2 hours before you want to go to sleep:
> 
> https://www.herbalshop.com/acupressu...sleeplessness/
> https://www.herbalshop.com/acupressu...ving-insomnia/
> Rub each pressure point very gently for 60 seconds each.You'll have a goodnight sleep.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks, I'll look those up. :-)

----------


## Denv12

There are also a long list of other ailments there too.You might relate to a few of those.

----------


## Denv12

Since Australian supermarkets started home deliveries and various businesses started for deliving fruit,veg,etc,I found one in Adelaide that delivers fruit,veg,meat,dairy,etc at an afordable prices.Their prices on their produce is cheaper than shops and supermarkets and they also include some household goods too. When you can get groceries delivered on any weekday as long as you order by midnight the night before then you know its a great service.

----------

